# Belmont, NH Man Killed Felling Tree



## Ductape (Oct 24, 2010)

One close to home.................

http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=90ca3da3-cb3c-46e8-a64b-24e93b990a73



Belmont man dead after tree-cutting accident
Print
Email
MobileShare on Facebook
ShareThis
Reader comments

Saturday, Oct. 23, 2010 

BELMONT – A local man died Saturday after an apparent accident while cutting a tree by himself, police said.

Armand Morin, who was around 70 years old, died following the accident on Horne Road around 3:30 p.m., Police Chief Vincent Baiocchetti said.

"When he cut the tree, it twisted and landed on him," he said. 

"There doesn't appear to be anything criminal," he said. "It appears to be a tragic accident."


----------



## tez (Oct 24, 2010)

Ductape said:


> One close to home.................
> 
> http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=90ca3da3-cb3c-46e8-a64b-24e93b990a73
> 
> ...



dammmmmmm... im not an expert cutter, i wouldnt cut a tree down, nevermind at 70 odd.. never the less rip fella...


----------



## danl (Oct 29, 2010)

tez said:


> dammmmmmm... im not an expert cutter, i wouldnt cut a tree down, nevermind at 70 odd.. never the less rip fella...



My dad is 75 and cuts trees down for firewood all the time. But he is not a old 75. Some people age differently.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 29, 2010)

its getting more around fire wood season just a shame rip


----------

